# 4 y.o akita with bullmastiff pup



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to share a pic of my pup meeting my brothers akita for the first time


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

Ooooooo two very handsome boys!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely dogs - I didn't know you could get Bullmastiffs in that colour?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorgeous photo!! He is adorable, more photos please  

I've never seen a bullmastiff in that colour, I thought the only correct colours were fawn, red and brindle? Is he a mix?


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

You can't get them that colour! Me and smokey pup have come to the conclusion he's a one off!!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love the picture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Dober said:


> Gorgeous photo!! He is adorable, more photos please
> 
> I've never seen a bullmastiff in that colour, I thought the only correct colours were fawn, red and brindle? Is he a mix?





Big bully said:


> You can't get them that colour! Me and smokey pup have come to the conclusion he's a one off!!


tis a nice photo definitely not a pure bull mastiff though. bit of white is permissible but that`s sort of like a piebald colour , never seen that in ANY bull mastiff dog.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

His face doesn't look very Bullmastiff like, going by the image of a puppy in my head.

Never seen that colour either.

That aside, 2 gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. He probebly isnt a full bullmastiff, but ive no idea what he has in him other than that :thumbup1: 
Big bully he is definitely a 1 off


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you think maybe pointer?


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll upload some other pics for you to have a look


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he looks like a GSP cross imo, this is a pic of my old GSP Meg when she was a puppy.


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous whatever breed :thumbup:


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a link to the ad from the people who we got him from. Pics of his littermates are on here too bullmastiff pups | Manchester, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks so gorgeous! And IMO he looks much more mastiff in those other pictures. I

He is definitely one of a kind! I cant wait to see what he looks like when he's older!

In their add it says they have pics of mum and dad, do you have them? 

Also, just been talking about nails in another post and I noticed his nails look really long in their add, I guess you've done them since then?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Smokeypup said:


> Here is a link to the ad from the people who we got him from. Pics of his littermates are on here too bullmastiff pups | Manchester, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


looking at the ad i suspect the puppies arnt kc registered....i dont want to sound horrible but i wouldnt trust the type of breeder who doesnt do any health testing, hip scoring is especially essential in large breeds, but you have your lovely puppy now and clearly dropped on a loving home.


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. I saw the mum and saw pics of the dad but i dont have any pics of them now. I agree, i cant wait to see what he looks like when he grows, he is very different 
ETA i havnt done his nails, i was going to ask the vet to do it when he goes to his check up next week as im not sure how to do it yet and didnt want to hurt him.


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> looking at the ad i suspect the puppies arnt kc registered....i dont want to sound horrible but i wouldnt trust the type of breeder who doesnt do any health testing, hip scoring is especially essential in large breeds, but you have your lovely puppy now and clearly dropped on a loving home.


No they aren't. No its ok you dont sound horrible i totaly understand, thanks for your reply


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont need the vet to do them!  If you can get him used to being done while he's a puppy thats the best way possible, mean he'll like having it done when he's older.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/256577-claws.html

On the white nails you see you can see a pink quick inside the nail? And you'll see the nail goes flat, then curls over at the end and it sharp? Just take the little end bit off with some clippers, staying clear of the pink inside bit. With the black nails, just take the little curl at the end off, but instead of taking one piece off take lots of much shorter pieces off.

Give him lots of treats and praise throughout 

Trim Nails


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Thankyou for that. So would i need special dog nail clippers or?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Can see the Bullmastiff in him more in the other pics.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep if you're new to this you'll probably be best with some of the guillotine type nail clippers. Pets at home have them for about £5 if you ask them for guillotine nail clippers someone will be able to help you  as he gets much bigger (as I'm sure he will, very quickly!) you'll be better with the plier style clippers as his nails will get much tougher, but these take a bit of practise.


----------



## Smokeypup (Aug 26, 2012)

Great, thanks!


----------

